# Olympic shoes for deadlift?



## Milo (Jul 20, 2015)

Was wondering if any of you have any thoughts on using Olympic shoes for the deadlift. Used a friends pair for squats which makes me want to try them for deadlifts. What are the pros and cons?


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 20, 2015)

If your squat narrow them shoes are good but don't pull in them they will put the bar to far in front of you you'll end up on your quads, flat soles to pull brother.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 20, 2015)

Like SFG said, flat soles or socks for deadlifts.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 20, 2015)

Socks!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 20, 2015)

Milo said:


> Was wondering if any of you have any thoughts on using Olympic shoes for the deadlift. Used a friends pair for squats which makes me want to try them for deadlifts. What are the pros and cons?


No

........


----------



## Milo (Jul 20, 2015)

Cool thanks for the responses.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 20, 2015)

> I got some good advice 20 years ago from a seasoned power lifter that might bear repeating. He said if you can pull more with a heel, train without one, and use the shoe for only a couple of weeks prior to competition. If you are stronger without a heal, wear the shoes in training, but take them off right before the competition.
> 
> A simple way to train prioritizing your weak point, and compete however you are strongest


----------



## built1st (Aug 27, 2015)

Socks, barefoot or chuck taylors. Something light and minimal padding between the ground and me. Also try some of those deadlift slippers.


----------



## schultz1 (Aug 28, 2015)

I love my oly shoes for squatting but, not for pulling.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 8, 2015)

built1st said:


> Socks, barefoot or chuck taylors. Something light and minimal padding between the ground and me. Also try some of those deadlift slippers.



X2 it's cheaper and looks cooler imo.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 16, 2015)

I've used oly shoes for deadlifts in the past with great success. I feel like I get a much better starting position and leg drive which makes up for the extra .5 inch I have to move the bar.


----------



## R1rider (Nov 16, 2015)

i do barefoot over 500lbs otherwise i just do them in my jordans

But i hve heard a lot of good things about Olympic shoes. Do whatever helps you pull the best


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 16, 2015)

Bear in mind I have super long arms so that does play a factor.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 16, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> Bear in mind I have super long arms so that does play a factor.



Are long arms good or bad for deadlifts?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 16, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Are long arms good or bad for deadlifts?



 Good. You start from a higher hip position wih longer arms making for a shorter ROM.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 16, 2015)

So essentially a gorilla would make the worlds best pler. It always comes back to ****ing gorillas. When are we going to adopt one and train it?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 16, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> So essentially a gorilla would make the worlds best pler. It always comes back to ****ing gorillas. When are we going to adopt one and train it?



They have. His name was Ed Coan.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 16, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> They have. His name was Ed Coan.


HA! That cracked me up!


----------

